# Rayne the bRayne~iac



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Rayne has ALWAYS liked to use her feet to touch things. She is always willing to open her crate door when there is food involved. Until the other night I never once thought to TEACH her to open it on command. Rayne is so stinking smart in less than 24 hours of just regular going to crate times she learned to associate "OPEN" with opening her crate door. She opens the door by "clutching" it with her toes and pulling it open just as I would do it with my hands/fingers. I am such a horrible owner she never even earned a treat for it. Apparently what she doesn't know about won't hurt me. She is more than willing to open her door, walk in and poke her head back out for some pats with her "GOOD GIRL!" Today when they were to kennel before lunch there was a Shepherd pile up as KC's crate was also closed. They way the crates are situated and the girls were standing I could not reach KC's which was closer to me. I told Rayne to "open" her door and she did, walked in and poked her head out as normal. For some reason KC wasn't willing to move so I could get her door and she wasn't getting it open herself. KC prefers the "poke it with her nose until it comes open on it's own" method. I looked at Rayne and figured "why not". I simply said "open KC's" and Rayne came out of her crate, hip checked KC out of the way, opened KC's door, and then returned to her own crate.

Gotta love smart dogs. They make me look like I know what I am doing!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

LOL. Happy feet dogs.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

WHOA!! Brainiac Rayne!!! That is absolutely amazing!! She totally GOT what you wanted, and DID it! What a cool girl she is!!









'Course, now you'll have her doing filing... typing.... accounts recievable.... etc. etc...


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I was actually thinking about having her do my taxes......could I then write off all of her expenses for a deduction?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh good idea on the taxes!!!! 

Kayos opens her crate on command too- and uses her toes like Rayne.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

***UPDATE***

Within three days of learning this new "command" she was consistently opening it without a command!


----------

